# Carbine Perfection?



## KevinB (20 Jul 2008)

Well as I sit at revision infinity of my primary long gun, I am fairly confident that this is it - or as near to it as is really worth it for me.







I'm still planning on swapping the redi-mag for the Blue Force Gear skeletonized version - as I like the weight savings - and I like the other features of it (bolt hold open button - and paddle mag release). But BFG won't ship to Iraq, and I forgot to toss one in my bag on the flight out of Boston yesterday (wife's original home - dont worry I did not move to Mass.)

I found a place here than can pin and fit the KAC gas block so a new barrel is enroute - but other than that I am pretty much done.

I waffled on putting the Attila on versus the PEQ-2A, but I am holding out for a PEQ-15 so...
Cans -- well not right now - I had two HALO's fro this and my shorty - but they went to people who need them more than I.

Basic Spec's
KAC SR16 upper w/ URXII
Barrel - 16" Midlenght Douglas (SPR Countour) Wylde Chamber
KAC QD FH
KAC Flip Front sight Gas Block w/ Big Dot tritium dot post.
SF Scout Light and Larue Mount
Larue Vert grip
S&B Short Dot in Larue Mount - not quote as fast as an Aimpoint - but better tgt detection and descrimination and BDC cam for longer work.
KAC 600m BIS with 300m large aperature
PRI GasBuster
Redi-Mag Gen II
Magpul PMAGs (of course)
Magpul Trigger Guard
KNS pins (call me paranoid)
MIAD with small grip - WAY too many people put the big grips on and cannot effectively manipulate the safety.
Magpul UBR
BFG Vickers Sling
DD front rail sling plate.

I've dicked with the PEQ switch so often - but as I really like the paddle from the Attila - I decided to opt with the higher position on the rail - and it works for my current fav thumb position --- and when I drop the vert grip for some stuff I dont need to frig with the tape.

Is it heavy - yeah - I dont get out much these days so that is less of a worry for me - and it makes me go to the MWR gym...

Since I am back to a Glock (against my wishes) from a 1911 I have extra time to screw with my carbines - but this has been a while coming and I am very happy.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jul 2008)

Hi Kev,

Love the 5c AAFES money  ;D . I still have heaps of it as reminders of days gone by.

Nice pics too.


Regards,

OWDU


----------



## KevinB (13 Aug 2008)

Okay - I got a few new upgrades in over the last few days.







I'd like to thank the awesome folks at Larue Tactical for their help.  I cannot think of a company that does more for people.
We cooked up some steaks last night when we got back to the tent (ugh tent) and the Dillo Dust is a big hit, some hard candies (some people detest chew for some reason, and hard candies are more patable to the team dynamic while mounted sometime)
 The Dillo's are awesome to open the Beck's De-alcoholized beer (GO1 is such a PITA)




PEQ-2 mount -- man these things are sweet -
 The issue mount is not the best and the Laure is hands down 100% better - and with a little loctite on the PEQ's mounting top screw - it is not going anywhere.

The X300 mount - (okay its on the helmet and I was too lazy to upload that pic) - I've been eyeing the Larue 12" Stealth upper and I think I will be getting that later, but for now I have a good helmet light for some stuff - as the SF helmet light is fine for some low light uses but does not throw enough light for other uses.

I replaced the rather cheesy thin front push button sling attachment with a Larue one and am much happier

A good bunch of guys on the team are drooling over the Larue catalgue here now.  

Finally - Thanks to Grey Group - I now have the Redimod BFG versions of the Redi-Mag -- lighter and more handy IMHO


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Aug 2008)

Kev, though I am sure it's already spoken for, can I have your old redimag?


----------



## KevinB (13 Aug 2008)

Fellow teammate had it mounted on his M4 about 5 sec after it came off of mine.

The GrayGroup website sells this version...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Aug 2008)

hahay, I thought thta would have been the case.. never hurts to ask.. I will go check it out..


----------



## Dissident (13 Aug 2008)

Tag for later.


----------

